# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Perú exporta fruta deshidratada principalmente a Alemania, Austria y Francia

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 05 (ANDINA).-* Los principales destinos de las exportaciones peruanas de frutas deshidratadas son Alemania, Austria, Francia, Suiza y Japón, afirmó el gerente general del Consorcio Agroexportador del Perú (CAP), Luis Llanos.  
Los mercados a los que apuntamos son diversos, y en el caso de las frutas deshidratadas se puede hablar de un mercado de productos saludables o healthy snacks, sobre todo cuando se trata de productos orgánicos, manifestó. 
El CAP instalará en los próximos días una planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en el Centro de Exportación, Transformación, Industria, Comercialización y Servicios (Ceticos) Paita, ubicado en la región Piura. 
Llanos apuntó que en el caso de las hortalizas deshidratadas por la diversidad de formas de ser consumidas, pueden llegar a otras industrias que necesiten estos insumos o para consumir directamente luego de un proceso de rehidratación. 
Con ello se satisface a consumidores en zonas geográficas que no cuentan con estos productos todo el año, a diferencia de países como el Perú, subrayó. 
Indicó que los principales destinos para las hortalizas deshidratadas del Perú son Italia, Portugal y Alemania. 
También  Llanos informó que CAP obtendrá este año su primera cosecha y exportación de uva de mesa, proveniente de Tambogrande (Piura) y el próximo año su  primera cosecha de uva de mesa proveniente de Arequipa.  
Con la creación de nuestras cadenas productivas de uva de mesa en Piura y Arequipa, de las cuales nuestros socios son partícipes, estamos trabajando para ingresar a mercados asiáticos, como China, Singapur y Corea, manifestó a la revista Agronegociosperú. 
CAP, que actualmente reúne a 25 productores agrícolas de Piura, Ancash y Arequipa en una sociedad anónima,  facturará este año alrededor de 1.5 millones de dólares. 
Además proyecta seguir creciendo en la medida que se  incorporen nuevos productores con diferentes cultivos como los espárragos, cítricos, paltos, entre otros productos. 
Llanos destacó que en las diversas  zonas  en las que se encuentran trabajando, principalmente  Piura y Arequipa, CAP está impulsando la reconversión agrícola de manera progresiva. 
Así, en la zona norte muchas áreas que antes sembraban arroz ahora, cultivan uva de mesa, al igual que en el sur, en Majes donde se dedicaban a cultivos poco rentables como la alfalfa o la tuna.Temas similares: Artículo: Intercambio comercial entre Perú y Alemania crecería 33% este año Artículo: Partidas que exporta Perú a Venezuela aumentarían a 3,000 al cierre del 2012 Artículo: La Libertad aporta el 47.10% del total de los espárragos que exporta Perú Artículo: Perú exporta a China 140 nuevos productos no tradicionales al primer año de vigencia del TLC Perú es el mayor proveedor de conchas de abanico congeladas de Francia

----------

